# TUSC: 12 Hours of Sebring Drivers Confirmed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi teams competing in the GTD class of the Tudor United Sports Car Championship have nominated their driver squads for the next major classic racing event. In the Sebring 12 Hours on March 15, Flying Lizard Motorsports will be relying on Nelson Canache/Tim Pappas/Spencer Pumpelly/Markus Winkelhock (YV/USA/USA/D). They are currently the runners-up on the leaderboard of the North American Endurance Challenge. The sister car will be shared by Filipe Albuquerque/Alessandro Latif/Dion von Moltke/Seth Neiman (P/GB/USA/USA). GMG Racing will be contesting the race with Marc Basseng/James Sofronas/Alex Welch (D/USA/USA). Fall-Line Motorsports will be competing in Florida with Charles Espenlaub/Christopher Mies/Charlie Putman (USA/D/USA). The R8 LMS of Paul Miller Racing will be driven by Matthew Bell/Christopher Haase/Bryce Miller (GB/D/USA) who are currently in third place of the standings.


----------

